# ADA T-stat height



## chris kennedy (Dec 19, 2012)

Is 54" OK for side approach? Would a T-stat in a Bagel joint be subject to ADA requirements? Baths, parking, seating, ect are.

Thank you.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 19, 2012)

Why wouldn't a thermostat be subject to ADA?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know, isn't there some wording such as "likely to be operated"? Employees or patrons?


----------



## brudgers (Dec 19, 2012)

The old, "We just won't hire anyone handicapped" scenario?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2012)

No

2010ADASAD

Advisory 205.1 General. Controls covered by 205.1 include, but are not limited to, light switches, circuit breakers, duplexes and other convenience receptacles, *environmental* and appliance *controls,* plumbing fixture controls, and security and intercom systems

308.3 Side Reach.

308.3.1 Unobstructed. Where a clear floor or ground space allows a parallel approach to an element and the side reach is unobstructed, the high side reach shall be *48 inches * maximum and the low side reach shall be 15 inches (380 mm) minimum above the finish floor or ground.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 20, 2012)

ADA,

1991 standard 54",

2010 standard lowered to 48" effective as of 3/15/12

Q. By lowering the height of a wall mounted thermostat, do you think the furnace would come on more often and use more energy? or it would remain about the same?

Just asking

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Q. By lowering the height of a wall mounted thermostat, do you think the furnace would come on more often and use more energy? or it would remain about the same?


Doesn't matter...If you allow blacks to use the same drinking fountain as whites are you  going to use more water. It is a civil rights law.

Heating---- more

AC ---------less


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Inspected two FEMA trailers this week, thermostats set at 48" from FF to the center of the stat. Controls were on top of the stat which puts them at 50-1/2".

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2012)

Are they required to be accessible?

were there ramps?

Are they Single family detached? if so not covered by ADA.....


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2012)

FAIR HOUSING ACT DESIGN MANUAL also requires 48" for thermostat controls.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 20, 2012)

I wonder if it would include the fake ones we installed in large office buildings so the workers thought they had control over the HVAC settings? They did not control anything.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I wonder if it would include the fake ones we installed in large office buildings so the workers thought they had control over the HVAC settings? They did not control anything.


Equal access,,,,,


----------



## north star (Dec 20, 2012)

*= = =*

Placebo environmental controls, ...interesting concept!



*= = =*


----------



## Frank (Dec 21, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = =*Placebo environmental controls, ...interesting concept!
> 
> 
> 
> *= = =*


Years ago my dad was a manager in a photoprocessing plant and the people doing the printing in cubilcle complained of too hot or too cold in adjacent cubes--he bought a box of cheap thermometers and asked each woman what temp they wanted their cubicle, gave them the appropriate thermometer, and the complaints ended.


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 21, 2012)

Max 48" high. It can be higher if it is secured in a locked box and only accessible by maintenance staff.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2012)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Max 48" high. It can be higher if it is secured in a locked box and only accessible by maintenance staff.


Where is that in the code? ADA?

what if the manager is a wheeler?

Why do we always try to go around the code?

2010 ADASAD

Advisory 205.1 General. Controls covered by 205.1 include, but are not limited to, light switches, circuit breakers, duplexes and other convenience receptacles, *environmental and appliance controls,* plumbing fixture controls, and security and intercom systems


----------



## incognito (Dec 22, 2012)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> Max 48" high. It can be higher if it is secured in a locked box and only accessible by maintenance staff.


Correct. That is the exact response given by an ADA instructor at a seminar that I attended a while back. If it located in a locked box that is controlled by maintenance staff that must be ambulatory to perform their daily duties, the thermostat can be located above the normal 48" max reach requirement.


----------



## incognito (Dec 22, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Where is that in the code? ADA?what if the manager is a wheeler?
> 
> Why do we always try to go around the code?
> 
> ...


 Better question; Why do some always try to interpret the code to be more restrictive than it actually is?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2012)

incognito said:
			
		

> Better question; Why do some always try to interpret the code to be more restrictive than it actually is?


WHAT PART OF THE Department of Justice Advisory 205.1, IS "MORE RESTRICTIVE" than it actually is?


----------



## brudgers (Dec 22, 2012)

incognito said:
			
		

> Correct. That is the exact response given by an ADA instructor at a seminar that I attended a while back. If it located in a locked box that is controlled by maintenance staff that must be ambulatory to perform their daily duties, the thermostat can be located above the normal 48" max reach requirement.


  If the "ADA instructor" told you something incorrect, for $0.45 you could buy a first class postage stamp.


----------

